# Introducing Charlee



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

Hello all. 
I am new to this board and wanted to introduce you to Charlee.

My girlfriend wanted a kitten, so I gave in  
We picked her out of a litter of 6. She was the only laid back kitty who wasn't trying to claw her way out of the cardboard box they were in. 
As soon as we picked her up, she tricked me into taking her home.

Charlee is actually 6 months old now, but these are her baby pictures.



Hangin' out... thinking about my next sneak attack









I could get up and pose, but I won't









I like this IKEA couch, I think I'll stay...









Does anyone know a good priest? I'll need a young one, and an old one.









Did I tell you that I like this couch? 









Love me...









The house that Mom and Dad bought me... I mostly come here when I'm mad now. 









What's going on over there? Did I hear treats?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

She's absolutely precious! Do you have any newer pics?


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

She's so sweet! :)


----------



## Nicolas (Oct 17, 2003)

She looks cool


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's a little sweetie, but the owner took her away from mother cat way too soon. She still had blue eyes. 

What a sweet face! I'm glad she's naughty and healthy. That's what kittens do for a living--that and pratice looking innocent when they do something wrong! Yes, we want to see recent pictures!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a cute little kitten. Aren't you glad you gave in, such a sweet little face! 

Jeannie- Does a kitten have blue eyes if taken away from the mother too soon? Just wondering :roll:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

She looks so innocent and so beautiful!


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

She's so pretty !!! I just love tabby's ! 
I want her...


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

> ...pratice looking innocent when they do something wrong!



Psi must be the grandmaster of looking innocent, he sure gets enough practice!

By the way, your kitten is adorable! I'd love to see some recent pictures too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

kitkat, All kittens have blue eyes when they're very young. As they get older their eye color changes to whatever it will be permanently, by 6 weeks. That is still far too young to take a kitten away from Mother cat and littermates. A kitten should be 12 weeks old. Mother is still teaching it after it is weaned, and the littermates play a big role also. It also becomes better socialized. This kitten was probably not even weaned yet. 

There are blue eyed cats, of course. I have two of them myself!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for the answer. I didnt really know what people were always talking about with eye colors changing, but now I know :lol:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Eye colour changing happens in people too - my brother had blue eyes when he was little and now they're brown.

I wish I had a kitten again.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I love the Satanic one! You need one with pea soup! :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

How old was she when the pictures were taken? I am monitoring some feral kitties now and before Wendesday - when I'll be off - to go the vet I would like to know how old they could be...they look a little smaller than Charlee.


----------



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

Hi, 

she was 2 months old at the time these pictures were taken. Charlee was 6 weeks old when we took her home.

"Took her away" sounds so drastic. She was born from a wild mother cat under a backyard patio. 
The litter was being stalked out by other wild animals. The mother could always be seen fending off would be attackers. 
We waited six weeks before taking any of the kittens. Exactly the next morning, the mother was gone will the remaining kittens. 
Who knows what kind of life they have now.


----------



## sickmiller (Oct 31, 2003)

Phil said:


> Hi,
> 
> she was 2 months old at the time these pictures were taken. Charlee was 6 weeks old when we took her home.
> 
> ...


Some kitties are certainly born into hostile environments. The cat we found growing up was abandoned by her mom and littermates at about six weeks. We have no idea why, but we found her all alone meowing. That was almost 15 years ago and kitty is still doing well


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you, Phil.
I went to see the vet today and they assume they should be around three weeks old or so
I will do everything in my power to find them a good home...I already posted their picture at the vet - right accross the street! + when potential parents will come to adopt them I will make sure to tell them about the importance of spaying and neutering...
If anybody here lives around Raleigh/ Cary NC please feel free to contact me. They are already eating on their own and using the litter box. I think Zoe, the mother has already started weening them. We have two fluffy grey and two black ones.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Then she was a rescue, and you probably saved her life. I hope mother and littermates are safe. It's so sad that they will probably grow up struggling for food-and with no warm home and no loving arms like yours.


----------



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, I'm not sure if I would consider her a rescue. 
Some cats are simply born wild and remain wild.
The mother had obviously been around for a while, and seemed
very protective of her young. We just chose to take a kitten and hopefully offer her a better life, but it's difficult to say what kind of life she would of had, but she's certainly happier with us. 
I'd have to say that it's US who live with HER now.  She prances around like she had mortgaged the place .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:I'd have to say that it's US who live with HER now. She prances around like she had mortgaged the place .
____________________________________________

:!: If I were you I'd check the mortgage and see if there's a paw print in place of your signatures. Don't have any doubts; she owns the place and you'd better watch your step or you could be out on the street!


----------

